

Facebook app developers sold user info - Garbage
http://news.cnet.com/8301-1023_3-20021296-93.html

======
pan69
When you write a Facebook app that hooks into the Facebook API and a user
allows/authorizes your app to access friends and post on their wall etc, there
is nothing stopping your application from storing all that "retrieved"
information into a database of your own. You can do this because Facebook
isn't hosting any of the files that make up your app. They all live on your
own servers.

